# NEW Enigma Camo Products!!!



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

Here are some more Enigma camo products entirely manufactured of Wolfskin fabric. Now available are:

*Small & Large Elk Bugle Covers*
*Baseball Style Hats* (Available in regular and short brim and structured and non structured styles)
*Dew Rags*
*BDU Style Field Shirt*
*BDU Pants*
*Bowhunters Jacket*

*Coming Soon:*
*3D suit*
*Bib Overalls*
_...and much much more_

Each of these pieces of clothing is custom made to your exact size and specifications. If you do not see something you like but have a piece of clothing in another pattern you would like replicated Chuck will work with you to give you exactly what you want. 

For further information visit Enigma's website at www.enigmacamo.com


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

Here are photos of the BDU Field Shirt, BDU Pants, Bowhunters Jacket, Dew Rag, and Small and Large Elk Bugle Covers.


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

Short and Long Brimmed Baseball Caps


----------



## TBrom (May 31, 2006)

I like the look of the jacket, but is the camo pattern actually red?Or is it the way my monitor is showing it?


----------



## danceswithbow (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey looks good, send me a set in XL and I'll get your camo some exposure here in Indiana.:wink:


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

TBrom, the color of your monitor is off. The pattern consists of greens, browns, tans, and blacks. The area that is showing up red for you is the probably the brown areas. 

I have personally had 2 whitetail yearling doe within 20 yards of me and just look right through me. I stumbled upon them as I was passing through a field (They were just inside the woods). They spotted my movement, but when I stopped waling and stood still they just seemed to peer right through me. This went on for 5 minutes or so with them bobbing and moving their heads to figure out what was there. Keep in mind I was completely exposed in the middle of a grass field with nothing more than the other set of woods behind me. The doe then decided there must me no threat and casually went back to feeding and eventually walked calmly away.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

PA Hardwoods said:


> TBrom, the color of your monitor is off. The pattern consists of greens, browns, tans, and blacks. The area that is showing up red for you is the probably the brown areas.
> 
> I have personally had 2 whitetail yearling doe within 20 yards of me and just look right through me. I stumbled upon them as I was passing through a field (They were just inside the woods). They spotted my movement, but when I stopped waling and stood still they just seemed to peer right through me. This went on for 5 minutes or so with them bobbing and moving their heads to figure out what was there. Keep in mind I was completely exposed in the middle of a grass field with nothing more than the other set of woods behind me. The doe then decided there must me no threat and casually went back to feeding and eventually walked calmly away.



I'm getting the same results. I'm nearly invisible to deer...


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

You are not alone GVDocholiday, there are many others out there getting the very same looks or should I say lack of looks from animals. There has been one gentleman who stalked and killed a Lioness at 15yards in Africa along with many other african game. (This geltlemans African safari photos can be seen on Enigmas Website, www.enigmacamo.com) Also there has been another documented case where 2- 200lb men were sitting on the ground in the open and had a mature doe within a few yards of them looking right through them as if they were never there. As far as i'm concerned Enigma works and Works well.


----------



## american made (Dec 16, 2003)

Small & Large Elk Bugle Covers
Baseball Style Hats (Available in regular and short brim and structured and non structured styles)
Dew Rags
BDU Style Field Shirt
BDU Pants
Bowhunters Jacket

weren't these already on the website? i thought i saw all this already


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

Here are some photos showing the features available from Enigma Camo in their clothing. Such as Built in Armgaurd, Adjustable Pant waistbands, BDU Field Jacket waist adjustments, BDU Field Jacket Slash Pockets, Reinforced knees and seat for the BDU Pants and reinforced elbows for jackets, 18" zippered legs, and velcro wrist and pant cuff adjustment. These are just some of the many special features available from Enigma Camo


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

More Features


----------



## C.K (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks good, but for a clothing material that is almost briar proof why add velcro to pick up all the junk in the woods. If I ordered some (which I'm thinking about) I'd want sleeve adjusters that were not velcro and also mid section draw cord.


----------



## bowhunter_21_03 (Oct 20, 2002)

CK, very true about the velcro. I never thought of that. I'm sure if you talk to Chuck he will try and hook you up with draw cord adjusters or something of that nature. He's all about custom work to the garments to make them most user friendly.


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

Bowhunter_21_03 is correct. Chuck will work with you to give you the exact garment you want. If you want drawstring adjusters instead of velcro he can do that for you. Just give him a ring. You will find out very quickly he is a great guy to work with. I think I said this in another post but with Enigma camo you"can have it your way" just like burger king. As far as the velcro is concerned I have not had any problems at all with it picking up any burrs or catching on thorns or anything of the such, and I have used mine very heavily, and have not been kind to the fabric. One could say I have been really putting it through it's paces, and The fabric is just like new. I have even washed then numerous times and they show no signs of fading at all. Like I said before Give Chuck a call and he will give you exactly the hunting garments you want, and I'm sure you will come away a very happy customer


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

Awesome and I love the velcro around the arm, no need for a arm gaurd for us bowhunters. Exceptional all the way around.


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

It's raining today, I'm still going out with my Enigma in Wolfskin I'll be bone dry.


----------



## Buckwacker181 (Oct 16, 2006)

looks basic but seems like it would be effective. i got all new mothwing (before the jiimy houston endored it) and am extremely happy with it. my buddy claims hes on the enigma camo prostaff some im gonna check his out before i purchase any.


----------



## dwd2001 (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey guys, I've been having a lot of questions regarding the "waterproofness" of the wolfskin material. I now have a personal experience to share to attest to just how waterproof Enigma is.

Last weekend I was hunting in NW Oklahoma. I shot a doe Saturday night and took off my BDU Blouse to dress my deer. I gave my BDU to my buddy and told him "be careful, my digital [camera] is in the pocket." I dress and drag the deer back to the truck and my buddy totes my stuff. We load the deer and head 10 miles back to camp. When we arrive I went to hang/spray my clothes and realized that my BDU was missing. By this time (11pm) it was raining very steadily. Trey (my buddy) realized that he had left my jacket back where we loaded the deer. I made the trek back out because my camera (and rangefinder) were in the pockets. After lots of looking, I couldn't find it. The rain POURED all night long and finally quit about 6am. We headed back out to the stands, and I was sure that my camera and rangefinder were drowned. Well, I found my jacket on the dirt road and both my camera and rangefinder are perfectly fine. The outside of the material was wet, but the inside was damp at the worst. Anyway I just thought I would share.

Hey PA, the couch in those "Feature photos" looks familiar:shade:


----------



## dwd2001 (Jan 24, 2004)

*Video*

Here is a video of a little buck (small 8pt) that came under my stand this weekend. Sorry for the quality, it's off of my digital camera. You can see the bottom of my pack in the screen, it had my treesteps and harness in it. He was about 3 feet from my tree the first time I saw him.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Man he totally busted you and only gave you a couple little head bobs. It's like he looked right through you. I haven't even been looked at yet while wearing my enigma.


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

Buckwacker181 said:


> looks basic but seems like it would be effective. i got all new mothwing (before the jiimy houston endored it) and am extremely happy with it. my buddy claims hes on the enigma camo prostaff some im gonna check his out before i purchase any.


Could I ask whom your refering to as a Prostaff, your buddy or Houston. I can assure you Enigma has zero to do with him. If it's your buddy, whose your buddy? :wink:


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

I want to see that 3d suit :wink:


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

As soon as the 3D suit is available. I will post it on here for all to see. I'm sure you won't be dissapointed by it.


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

PA Hardwoods said:


> As soon as the 3D suit is available. I will post it on here for all to see. I'm sure you won't be dissapointed by it.


I may just buy one..I like the looks/color of it better than ASAT or Predator:darkbeer:


----------



## bowhunter_21_03 (Oct 20, 2002)

You guys are killing me. I talked to Chuck on Monday and I'm supposed to have mine the end of this week. I can not wait to give it a try this weekend.


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

bowhunter_21_03 trust me you will not regret the purchase. Keep us posted as to your thoughts about Enigma. I'm sure they will be 100% positive.


----------



## bowhunter_21_03 (Oct 20, 2002)

I'm sure I will not either. So sure that I'm in the talks with Chuck in becoming a dealer.


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

All Pm's answered bump, keep them coming.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

I think you should do away with the zippered chest pockets...No chest pockets at all, but other than that this line of clothing is sounding pretty good.


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

Mrwintr said:


> I think you should do away with the zippered chest pockets...No chest pockets at all, but other than that this line of clothing is sounding pretty good.


You can order it without the zippered chest pockets. You can customize your entire order, add whatever, remove whatever...If you have a favorite particular garment and what it duplicated, Chuck will take care of you.


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

Poorguy beat me too it. That is correct this clothing is completely customizeable. You can add or remove whatever you would like. The photos are just some of the options available to give you some ideas as to what can be done. If you have a favorite hunting garment in another camo pattern Chuck will work with you to replicate in Enigma, just drop him a line and he will take great care of you. You can find all of Enigma's contact info on the website at *www.enigmacamo.com* or if you have any questions please feel free to send a pm.


----------



## dwd2001 (Jan 24, 2004)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Man he totally busted you and only gave you a couple little head bobs. It's like he looked right through you. I haven't even been looked at yet while wearing my enigma.


Yeah, he definitely looked directly at me, no question about it. I'm 100% positive that the reason he looked in my direction is because he walked right next to my pack (you can see it in the video, I didn't need it in the tree and didn't have anywhere else to put it). It had my extra tree steps in it, and there was also half of a snickers and an apple in it as well. If you look closely you can see that he sniffs towards the pack before looking up at me. He wasn't smelling me for sure as the wind was blowing the direction he came from.

I have been "looked at" about 5 times and I've never been "seen" by the animal, including a coyote at 8-10 yards.

bowhunter 21_03, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## C.K (Aug 17, 2006)

Well I got my order in today for my top and pants. Can't wait till next week.


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

C.K. please keep us posted on how well you like your Enigma Camo. I'm sure you will be nothing short of a very happy customer.


----------



## C.K (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm sure I will love it, chuck is doing quite a bit of customization on the top for me and i know it will turn out great. When I receive it I will post a pic.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Happy customer...........
Keep mine....I am sick of waiting for it!


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

NoNoFletch I sent you a PM


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

And I sent you one as well! :wink:


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

All PM's answered


----------



## vandal44 (Mar 26, 2005)

Can you get the Bow Hunter Jacket in an athletic cut. Will you be doing a Snow Camo Pattern instead of tan it would be white. 
Thanks 
Gerry


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks for your interest in Enigma Camo Gerry. To answer your first question as to wheather or not you can get a bowhunters jacket in an athletic cut, Yes you can. That is the beauty of Enigma camo. Each garment is custom made to your exact specifications. Just give Chuck a call at Enigma Camo and he will work with you to give you the garment exactly the way you would like it. As to the snow camo question, right now there are no plans to do enigma in white for a snow camo. Enigma is designed to be an all-purpose camo, working in all environments. If you have any more questions please feel free to pm me or call Chuck Pensyl at Enigma Camo. His contact info can be found on the Enigma Camo website at www.enigmacamo.com


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

PA Hardwoods, well said.


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

For those of you that wanted to see some Enigma test photos here are some of the many I have.


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

Just a quick note, all of the test photos you see were taken at no longer than 20yds.


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

WOW, nice photos, amazing.


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

I know it works.


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

ttt


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

Nice Deer Poorguy, Congratulations. And thanks for choosing Enigma Camo.


----------

